# Did it overheat?



## melloorr

Hey everyone. I am wondering what you think. 

I had a laptop on my desk and I also had a glass of water. I accidently knocked over the glass of water and before I knew it, it was all over the desk. It did not spill ON my laptop but it did spread under it. So I moved my laptop from the desk (the laptop was on) and put it on the bed then I went to get a cloth to clean up the water. But when I got back, the laptop was off. So, do you think it overheated? (its usually very hot anyway) Or do you think the water could have got to it (it could have only got the RAM or the HDD but the HHD works fine)?

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Wouldn't have overheated unless the bedding was covering the exhaust ports.  If water got in it, then it damaged it.


----------



## melloorr

It was covering the exhaust ports :/ 

And I'm fairly confident that no water actually got into it.

If it did just overheat. Would I just need a new CPU?


----------



## Fooozball

It's not turning on anymore?


----------



## melloorr

Fooozball said:


> It's not turning on anymore?



It turns on, sort of.

The fans run for about 1 second they go off, and the screen also has feint white lines going across it, then they go off after a second. But the power light stays on.


----------



## Fooozball

sounds like a video issue... my guess would be water got into the motherboard. Wait till others chime in.


----------



## melloorr

Well I thought CPU or motherboard, But couldnt have reached the mobo, im sure of it :/.


----------

